# Zooverwaltung



## Maggi_Fox (4. Jan 2022)

Guten Abend ich soll eine Fallstudie zu dem Thema Zooverwaltung schreiben und diese auch programmieren. Leider weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll bis auf dem Punkt, dass ich eine Datenbank aufsetzen muss und diese mit meinem Eclipse verknüpfen muss. ich Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


Das ist die Aufgabenstellung:
Es ist eine Anwendung zu entwickeln, die einem Zoo die Verwaltung der Tiere ermöglicht. Tiere unterschiedlicher Arten sollen angelegt werden können. Die Arten sind
frei konfigurierbar. CRDU-Operationen sind über eine Menüstruktur zu ermöglichen. Die Daten sind in einer Datendatei zu persistieren.


----------



## mihe7 (4. Jan 2022)

In der Aufgabenstellung steht nichts von Datenbank (und das Verknüpfen mit Eclipse wäre sowieso unnötig). 
Persistenz und UI kommen am Schluss.
Überlege erstmal, welche Klassen Du benötigst, wie sich die Objekte sinnvoll beschreiben lassen, wie sie zusammenspielen.


----------



## Maggi_Fox (4. Jan 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> In der Aufgabenstellung steht nichts von Datenbank (und das Verknüpfen mit Eclipse wäre sowieso unnötig).
> Persistenz und UI kommen am Schluss.
> Überlege erstmal, welche Klassen Du benötigst, wie sich die Objekte sinnvoll beschreiben lassen, wie sie zusammenspielen.


hey danke schonmal für die Antwort, was sind UI und persistent eigentlich ? aber wenn ich Tiere anlege muss ich die doch in einer Datenbank haben oder nicht ? bedeutet das ich könnte alles im Code in eclipse machen ohne jegliche Datenbank mit meinen Klassen ( säugetier, etc.)?


----------



## mihe7 (4. Jan 2022)

UI = User Interface = Benutzeroberfläche.
Persistenz = Dauerhaftigkeit, hier also das dauerhafte Speichern, damit die Daten auch das Programmende "überleben".

In der Aufgabenstellung steht, dass die Tiere in einer (Daten-)Datei gespeichert werden sollen. Wenn Du Dich also nicht vertippt hast, kannst Du die Tiere einfach der Reihe nach in eine Datei schreiben. Wie bereits geschrieben: das ist nicht das vorrangige Problem.



Maggi_Fox hat gesagt.:


> bedeutet das ich könnte alles im Code in eclipse machen ohne jegliche Datenbank mit meinen Klassen ( säugetier, etc.)?


Ja, klar. Eclipse ist "nur" eine IDE. Die hilft natürlich ungemein aber prinzipiell kannst Du in Java auch alles in einem einfachen Texteditor schreiben und per Hand übersetzen (das mache ich z. B. fürs Forum so).


----------



## Maggi_Fox (16. Jan 2022)

Nochmal eine frage zu der Zooverwaltung wie soll ich da ein Ablaufdiagramm aufbauen ? irgendwelche tipps ?


----------



## Maggi_Fox (16. Jan 2022)

Maggi_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Nochmal eine frage zu der Zooverwaltung wie soll ich da ein Ablaufdiagramm aufbauen ? irgendwelche tipps ?


und was genau bedeutet "CRDU-Operationen sind über eine Menüstruktur zu ermöglichen"


----------



## Jw456 (16. Jan 2022)

CRUD: die Basis der Datenverwaltung
					

CRUD-Operationen ermöglichen die Verwaltung von Datenbanksystemen, weshalb sie bei der Entwicklung diverser Anwendungen unverzichtbar sind.




					www.ionos.de


----------



## temi (16. Jan 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> UI = User Interface = Benutzeroberfläche.


Etwas genauer wäre hier "Benutzerschnittstelle". Diese könnte z. B.  auch ganz einfach über die Konsole erfolgen, etwa sogar als Aufrufparameter. Eine "Unterart" wäre dann die GUI, was eine grafische Benutzerschnittstelle (die üblicherweise sog. Benutzeroberfläche) darstellt.


----------

